# Leo's home!



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

It's been a long day but Leo is finally home :whoo: and He is sooo cute! He handled about 8 hours in a car with a few stops of course as well as meeting his three new "siblings" beautifully! The only picture I can get now is him sleeping. He has peed outside twice, eaten a 1/4 cup of dinner and drank water. No poop yet but he did go about 1:30 during one of the travel breaks. All in all a very good beginning.


----------



## Mommytofour (Jan 21, 2013)

Congratulations! We just welcomed our new puppy home too. Wishing you a peaceful evening!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you and same to you. Leo is crashed in his expen right now but I expect a trip or 2 outside tonight because he ate supper and drank water about 9:30. He hadn't had much during the say and I wanted to give him a chance to eat if he was hungry.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad the trip home went great!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

AWWW! What a cute snuggle bunny!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Leo is so cute! Can you wake him up to take more pictures?! Just kidding.  Congrats on your fabulous new boy. -Jeanne


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, yay!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Can't wait to hear how his first night goes and see more PICTURES!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

What a cutie!!!! I love the bear beside him too  I can tell you'll be a great puppy mommy!


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

He such a cute cuddly ball of fur!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Enjoy your new baby, they grow so fast.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

What a cutie!! Enjoy your newest addition


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

:welcome: Leo you little furball.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you sure thats a real puppy not a cuddly toy!So sweet.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome home Leo - he does look like a cuddly toy in his crate!
More pictures please.
Hope everything is going great!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo getting to know DH! LOL!


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

Ha! That's great!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

AHH! Male bonding!


----------



## FRANKBULLETT (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations. Now the fun begins.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like they're both wiped out after the long trip. Congrats and best of luck with your new furbaby. Enjoy.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo's had a fun day getting to know his furry sibs and us. I have tried to take pictures but most end up blurry (speaks to my inadequate picture taking skills). Got this one though and wanted to share.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Just soo cute. Gosh havs are just so gorgeous. Who could not love them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So Leo's playing and goes to his expen and asks 
for his bear buddy. I get it out for him and he proceeds 
to have a jolly good time with his friend! :wink:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup. That tend to be what "best friends" are for!


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Can't resist that face.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Regina, thank you much! And so far he hasn't come across anyone or anything that unsettled him. 

Karen, now Leo's curled up on op of his "friend" tucked in for the night. Sweet and so funny the way he interacts with this bear.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

OMG TOO cute great name for him. Is he the brother of another dog on the forum or am I confused? Very sweet face!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo's from the same breeder as Jennifer's Samwise. Not sure if they are related.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Leo is adorable.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah Leo is so cute does he cry in his x pin?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Ah Leo is so cute does he cry in his x pin?


Thanks Suzi. Leo does fuss some when in his Expen but not too much. If I need to put him there to vacuum, cook dinner, take a shower, etc., he might whine a bit and then he will settle down to chew on one of his toys or he'll go to sleep. The only time he gets more insistent is when he needs to go out. There is a definite difference to his "need to go out" vs "I want your attention" fuss.


----------

